# Counter Strike 1.6 and Widescreen 16:10



## s2jon (Mar 3, 2008)

They support the widescreen resolution but i kind of don't like the graphics on it. Is there a way where i could put those to black stripes along the sides so that it will look like i'm playing on a normal screen?

Thanks in advance.
-Jon


----------

